# Fatigue on way home



## Rosie 5678 (25 Mar 2019)

Hi, 
I'm just wondering if other people suffer with weak legs and the feeling of fatigue on their journey home from work. Although the journey home is more uphill I feel at times as if there isn't enough strength in my legs to keep peddling and I end up in the easiest of gears even on the flat. I thought at first it could be due to using the gears incorrectly on the way to work but I've dropped down the gears. I've started wearing my heart rate monitor and according to that I don't really get out of zone 2. I don't feel out of breath and I never feel a burn in my legs. I'm not sure if this is a problem to do with energy although I do try to eat before I set off or if this is something all new commuters experience. Sorry if this has gone on a bit but just thought I would give as much detail as possible thanks again


----------



## Milzy (25 Mar 2019)

It’s probably because you’re new & have yet to develop strength. It might also be a combination of been under carbed also. If you’re fit & established you can get away with the latter. I usually have a banana as I’m leaving work just to drive the car home.


----------



## Ian H (25 Mar 2019)

I suspect it might be similar to what riders feel towards the end of a long ride: fatigue and the feeling you couldn't go much further. Strange thing is, you can double the distance (or halve it) and the feeling is the same towards the end.
After all, you've also completed a day's work.


----------



## Milzy (25 Mar 2019)

Just stick with it. I know a lad who become fit & powerful just by commuting.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2019)

How close to riding home are you eating? It take time to digest food and you may still be trying to digest it whilst riding home. Are you drinking enough at work or feel dehydrated when you get home?

If you are new to the commute it can take a few weeks for your body to get used to the stress of the commute on the body as well as the stress of work.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Mar 2019)

What about insufficient sleep? I don't ride to work, but if I work a long day and didn't get a good sleep the night before I can feel knackered at the end of the day. I don't notice during the day when I'm busy doing stuff, but later on I feel lacking in energy when it catches up with me.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2019)

You say you're new, but not how new, or how long your commute is? Knowing might help you get better advice. 

What you experience is pretty normal for a new activity I think. My suggestion would be to go slower on the way in too and save energy, often people unwittingly end up time trialling when they first start. It's a commute, not a race (unless you enjoy doing that of course).


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Mar 2019)

I recon it's pretty normal... my very short commute is a lot easier before I've done a day's work than after, just like the first five miles of a big leisure ride is easier than the last five miles.


----------



## confusedcyclist (26 Mar 2019)

If you are eating correctly, and you feel exhausted it's simply because your body is not accustomed to the demands you are placing on it.

I advanced from being practically inactive, riding 2-3 miles to start with just to get used to being on a bike again, gradually increasing to 10 miles loops around my village. My commute at the time was 7 miles each way. Once I was confident I could make it back from work, I started commuting. I think I did 3 days a week to start with. Then gradually increased to 5 days, that whole process took less than 3 months. Your mileage may vary.

Now I can cycle my newer 20 mile round commute without breaking fast from last night's supper until lunch time with no feelings of fatigue or low energy. But I won't be breaking any guiness records for fastest commute, and I wouldn't recommend it for beginners, but it's certainly possible to make it to and from work on an empty stomach if you are pacing it right, once you are used to your new routine.

Eating a light carbohydrate snack some 30-45 minutes before your return journey will help reduce your feeling of being sapped, anything else is just likely due to you pushing your limits. Give it a few months, it will gradually improve if you are consistent.


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Mar 2019)

I have just started cycling to and from the station and I'm certainly feeling it on the way back. Its not a long way - 11 miles with 300 ft of climbing, however after a day in the office and a 50 min train ride the energy levels are certainly low. I'm putting it down to my body have to adjust to work hard at that time of day, when I'm normally sat in the car. 
My advise would be to ride nice and easily and slowly build up your strength as your body adjusts. There was some good advise on avoiding time trailing - I still think I should be completing sections in the same time as when I'm out on a normal ride, which is not going to happen.


----------



## nickAKA (26 Mar 2019)

Rosie 5678 said:


> Hi,
> I'm just wondering if other people suffer with weak legs and the feeling of fatigue on their journey home from work. Although the journey home is more uphill I feel at times as if there isn't enough strength in my legs to keep peddling and I end up in the easiest of gears even on the flat. I thought at first it could be due to using the gears incorrectly on the way to work but I've dropped down the gears. I've started wearing my heart rate monitor and according to that I don't really get out of zone 2. I don't feel out of breath and I never feel a burn in my legs. I'm not sure if this is a problem to do with energy although I do try to eat before I set off or if this is something all new commuters experience. Sorry if this has gone on a bit but just thought I would give as much detail as possible thanks again




It's quite normal to feel tired after a day at work, don't worry about it.
Try to fuel up for the ride home 1-2 hours before you leave - get some 'decent' carbs in, a bit of protein, and if you're flagging significantly before you set off try having a gel - I find it helps give a short-term energy boost, hopefully just enough to get you home.
I've been having the same problem getting my heart rate up to where I think it should be - it's due to a lack of conditioning & fitness (a couple of lazy months) - but the more you do the better it will get.
it doesn't matter which gear you're turning, it's not the TdF - just get home safe & sound.


----------



## ren531 (26 Mar 2019)

Be doing my comute for 12 years now the journey in is always a joy, going home after a working day requires a different approach and mindset i leant early on eat as others have said 1hour or so before, avoid sugary food you run out half way home , it will be easier in time, good on you for trying keep it up


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2019)

ren531 said:


> Be doing my comute for 12 years now the journey in is always a joy, going home after a working day requires a different approach and mindset



Have to agree with this.
I have been commuting longer still. My daily commute is always longer in the mornings (why rush to work) then the evenings. By the end of the working day I just want to get home.


----------



## Rosie 5678 (27 Mar 2019)

Hi, thank you so much for your replies, to be honest I wasn't expecting any so thank you again. So I cycle 9 miles each way. I try to eat about 2 hours before I finish. I do work nights however, when I get home I'm out for a 10 mile run and I don't have anything else to eat or experience the same feelings in my legs. I guess it's that my legs are just not used to cycling. I have been cycling on and off for a few years but I've not been consistent. I'm determined to stick with it this year and improve


----------



## boydj (28 Mar 2019)

In terms of energy use, a 10-mile run is the equivalent of something like a 30-mile cycle. I would guess that you are occasionally over-depleting your energy resources. I suggest keeping a log of all you training efforts alongside your food and drink intake and the quality of your sleep and rest to see if there is a pattern to when your performance is poor.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Mar 2019)

Cycling and running fitness are not the same. Keep your commute up and you will get there.

Anecdote. I was contacted through our work cycle group by a woman who wanted to cycle to work but had tried the route she drove but too much traffic. As she lived on my route to work I offered to show her my route in. First day there had been an accident on a nearby motorway which lead to more cars on the back roads I used. I told her it would take 50 mins but it took 1.5 hours as she was not as fit. I thought well she will probably decide to get a lift home in the evening but no she was keen as mustard and rang to check what time to meet to head home. She struggled on the one long hill home and we had to stop three times before we got to the top. But she really enjoyed it and we rode together the next four weeks till she was confident to try it on her own. Our work times did not always coincide. By the end of those four weeks she was able to get up that long hill in one go. Her joy at that accomplishment was a sight to behold.

So keep at it consistently and the fitness on the bike will get there.


----------



## lazybloke (28 Mar 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Have to agree with this.
> I have been commuting longer still. My daily commute is always longer in the mornings (why rush to work) then the evenings. By the end of the working day I just want to get home.


Fascinated, as I'm the polar opposite.

For me, morning rides are:
Colder
Tight for time (after sorting the kids)
Joyless (only work to look fwd to)

Evening rides are:
More relaxed
Warmer
Lit by magical evening sun
(stars were good until late Feb too)
Stress-busting

God, I love riding home. Far better than my morning commute.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Mar 2019)

I think they have covered it all.
I work shifts and by the time of gohome some days I get the same symptoms.lack of food , sleep and fatigue all add up


----------



## bladderhead (29 Mar 2019)

The ride home is always better than the ride to work. The ride to work is always better than the drive to work.

Work is not the only way to get two rides a day.

Work is the curse of the drinking classes.

Oscar Wilde said that.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Mar 2019)

bladderhead said:


> Work is the curse of the drinking classes.
> Oscar Wilde said that.



Such a true statement. I'd much sooner give up working than drinking!


----------



## MichaelW2 (29 Mar 2019)

Most offices are as dry as a desert. Have a big mug of tea an hour before you leave..


----------



## Rosie 5678 (31 Mar 2019)

Thank you so much for your replies. I've cut back on the number of days I'm cycling to work with a view to build back up to cycling every day. I'm going to make sure I have more food before I cycle home and I will update you this week thanks again


----------



## clf (1 Apr 2019)

Well the good news is it never gets any easier, you just get faster.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Apr 2019)

clf said:


> Well the good news is it never gets any easier, you just get faster.


Not me


----------



## Rosie 5678 (1 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Cycling and running fitness are not the same. Keep your commute up and you will get there.
> 
> Anecdote. I was contacted through our work cycle group by a woman who wanted to cycle to work but had tried the route she drove but too much traffic. As she lived on my route to work I offered to show her my route in. First day there had been an accident on a nearby motorway which lead to more cars on the back roads I used. I told her it would take 50 mins but it took 1.5 hours as she was not as fit. I thought well she will probably decide to get a lift home in the evening but no she was keen as mustard and rang to check what time to meet to head home. She struggled on the one long hill home and we had to stop three times before we got to the top. But she really enjoyed it and we rode together the next four weeks till she was confident to try it on her own. Our work times did not always coincide. By the end of those four weeks she was able to get up that long hill in one go. Her joy at that accomplishment was a sight to behold.
> 
> So keep at it consistently and the fitness on the bike will get there.


Thank you so much for sharing this story. Out of curiosity, did she continue with her commute?


----------



## ren531 (2 Apr 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Fascinated, as I'm the polar opposite.
> 
> For me, morning rides are:
> Colder
> ...


Yes i remember years ago when i had a stressful job and no phisical work aspect to it i enjoyed my ride home more too i had forgoten that one, things are reversed nowadays low stress and manual work all day , its interesting how we can get different things out if a comutte depending on situations


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Apr 2019)

Rosie 5678 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this story. Out of curiosity, did she continue with her commute?



Yes she kept going with commute and occasionally we would see each other in the lanes or leave office at the same time. I would start and finish 30 mins earlier than her so if one of us is running early or late we can catch each other. I prefer an earlier start and finish to each day. I have changed companies since so no longer do that commute now.


----------



## hillrep (2 Apr 2019)

Lots of good advice already, but not enough about drinking! Make sure you properly hydrate after you get to work, and keep drinking during the day.


----------



## Rosie 5678 (4 Apr 2019)

[QUOTE="YukonBoy, that's really encouraging to hear. I'm genuinely shocked at how many miles you all do each year cycling to work. I really did think people just cycled to work a few days a week during the summer months when the weather was nice and the rest of the year they went by car. Despite owning a bike for a few years, Tuesday was the first time I'd used it when it was raining and that was only because I had no choice as I was at work. Needless to say, my next purchase is a set of mud guards


----------



## I like Skol (4 Apr 2019)

Rosie 5678 said:


> I'm genuinely shocked at how many miles you all do each year cycling to work. I really did think people just cycled to work a few days a week during the summer months when the weather was nice and the rest of the year they went by car.



 Maybe we are all nuts?

My commute is 10 miles each way for 12hr night shifts and when I first started cycle commuting (9-10yrs ago now ) it took me a long time, maybe more than 6 months, before I got to the point where I was comfortable doing all 4 trips each week by bicycle. Before that I would mix cycling and driving depending on weather or how I felt.
I did build up to doing most commutes by bike but Mrs Skol doesn't like it! She worries about my safety and it also impacts on family life a little due to the extra time. The current 'agreement' is 50-50 bike/car but I push it as much as I can and some weeks still do all 4 when I can get away with it. The car days are handy because I can take in all the clean clothes and fresh towels etc and restock my locker in the changing rooms at work.

There is NOTHING better than arriving at work in the middle of a winter blizzard when everyone else is arriving late or not at all and someone asks you incredulously if you have cycled to work because the weather is awful and the roads at a standstill! I can honestly reply that I set off on my bike at the usual time and didn't experience any delays


----------



## Rosie 5678 (4 Apr 2019)

I'm not sure I'm that brave to cycle through the snow etc but never say never! I agree with you about the additional time it takes when cycling especially when working nights. I must admit my enthusiasm is zero for cycling to work when I'm on my third night shift in a row but I'm hoping this will get better with time


----------



## 12boy (13 Apr 2019)

I began commuting in 81 and continued until I retired for the third time last year. I only live about 3.5 miles from work by the direct route but usually did around 20 round trip unless there was snow and ice. Riding 3.5 in 10 degrees F through the snow etc was plenty. In the summer the mornings were best and the 90+ degree afternoons the worst and the reverse in the winter. You haven't said what you do, but I was in a high stress office job and relied on the ride each way as a stress reducer. It worked well. What you are used to is everything. There were a couple of weeks in January or February when the roads were too bad to ride with single digit highs and walking the trip was really hard work at first. The great thing about riding a bike to work, or walking , is at the end of the day there isn't a lot of choice if you want to go home. I found once I got started I made a few endorphins and was happy as a pig in poo, anyway. Even when it was 100 F if I tanked up on electrolytes and water and took it slower I could get home ok. The other thing is my bikes are all dialed in ergonomically. A bike that is totally comfortable and set up just right can put a smile on your face even when tired and one that doesn't work or fit properly can suck all the joy out of ride in no time. Happy trails!`


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Apr 2019)

Rosie 5678 said:


> I'm not sure I'm that brave to cycle through the snow etc but never say never! I agree with you about the additional time it takes when cycling especially when working nights. I must admit my enthusiasm is zero for cycling to work when I'm on my third night shift in a row but I'm hoping this will get better with time



When I used to live 4 miles from work and didn't need to lug loads of heavy stuff around, I used to ride to work on average two or three days a week. If the weather was nice and I was in the mood, I rode. If it was really windy, raining, or snowing (rare in London), or I just felt a bit rough, I used to drive or get the bus. There's no prizes for being a masochist and riding in horrible conditions or when you are feeling a bit below par. Cycling must never feel like a chore to be endured, otherwise the motivation for doing it goes out of the window and the temptation is to jack it in.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (3 Jun 2019)

I cycle a 10 mile round trip each day. I leave the office at about 5.30pm, so at say, 4.30, I eat a banana. it's nicely releasing it's energy by the time I get on the bike.


----------



## RichK (22 Jun 2019)

I prefer the ride home as I have more time for 'diversions'. However, I do sometime have to remember to fuel up for it with a snack (oatie bar or suchlike) half an hour before finishing otherwise I can struggle.


----------



## Milo (27 Jul 2019)

Can be pretty grim. 15 mile commute there and back and on my feet up to 10 miles or so a day heaving bins about.


----------



## clippetydoodah (14 Aug 2019)

My commute is 20 miles each way. I was finding that by the time I was few miles from home I was super
tired, even having had snacks before leaving work. However I tried using some SIS Go tablets in my water
bottle and it worked a treat. I have been feeling fine since using them. I was only having water before
and I guess I must have needed that bit extra to get me home.


----------



## BurningLegs (14 Aug 2019)

Milo said:


> Can be pretty grim. 15 mile commute there and back and on my feet up to 10 miles or so a day heaving bins about.


You must be fit as a fiddle - that's a very active lifestyle!


----------



## al78 (2 Sep 2019)

Yes. My commute is just under 10 miles each way and I always feel fatigued after each leg, plus accumulated fatigue through the week. My body is crap at reacting to stimulus by getting stronger, I just get more tired.


----------



## Fifelad (15 Oct 2019)

I feel like that all the time on the pedal home, I have a physical job and it takes it out of me. It’s more uphill home too. I just plod home, but make sure I stick something down my neck before going


----------



## HLaB (20 Nov 2019)

I tend to be less fatigued on the way home but I do a desk job and there's no gradient either way. Its maybe also that winds generally are lighter after dusk :-/


----------



## Bill Gates (21 Nov 2019)

I commuted into London Victoria and my job as a Duty Officer involved night shifts. At the time I was racing most weekends but after a night shift ended I forgot about doing anything too strenuous. TBH it ruined my racing so in the racing season I swapped as many as I could for Early and Late shifts. I might go out in the afternoons for a ride just to keep my legs ticking over but on the commute home in the early morning I was totalled. When you feel like that it doesn't do you any good to ride with any effort.


----------



## ExpatTyke (24 Nov 2019)

I have the same experience - the ride home can be a struggle, especially if I've been on my feet and outside all day.

I tend to have a coffee and a belvita type bar just before I get changed - warms me up and gives me a bit of a recharge before getting on the bike.

I have Strava Beacon incidentally, so my wife can see where I am on the ride home - it means I come in and have either a hot cup of tea or a cold G&T ready for me, depending on the weather.


----------



## Bill Gates (24 Nov 2019)

Brings me back. After my commute home on a Tuesday and Thursday evening it was a bite to eat, a quick change, and out for 30 miles with a couple of club mates in all weathers in the dark. Then up at 5.30 am next morning for commute to work. No indoor training bike with eyes glued to whatever power I'm producing in the warm. F*ck that


----------



## Rosie 5678 (26 Jan 2020)

Thank you all for your replies and suggestions. I thought I would update on my progress. I started to use my bike for going shopping etc so rather than just work. I have found that when I did do this it made a big difference to my overall enjoyment of my ride home. I'm still slow and overtaken by the vast majority of cyclists although I take comfort in thinking they are setting off for a leisure ride. I've started back riding after taking a few months off because of the weather (I'm just a coward) but I hope to cycle for as many nights as I can before the light nights come and I hope to cycle every night. I've even been looking at winter tyres! Thank you again x


----------



## Gunk (26 Jan 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> When I used to live 4 miles from work and didn't need to lug loads of heavy stuff around, I used to ride to work on average two or three days a week. If the weather was nice and I was in the mood, I rode. If it was really windy, raining, or snowing (rare in London), or I just felt a bit rough, I used to drive or get the bus. There's no prizes for being a masochist and riding in horrible conditions or when you are feeling a bit below par. Cycling must never feel like a chore to be endured, otherwise the motivation for doing it goes out of the window and the temptation is to jack it in.



I’m with you, I’m definitely a fair weather commuter. Finishing work on a Friday and cycling home in just trousers and a shirt in the sunshine is a very pleasant experience.


----------



## Tom B (26 Jan 2020)

I'd reiterate everything the others have said. When I returned to cycling I was the same. I first cycled every other day. Then two days in a row a day off and then two days again.. then you do all the days. Mine was compounded by working shifts meaning I was riding home in the small hours.

Remember if you're cycling your burning more calories and so need to eat more. I have some energy gels in my locker. I rarely use them these days but when I was feeling knackered and sluggish I'd have one before starting go get changed. I tend to split my food now and have two smaller lunches a third and two thirds through the day.

Don't forget about hydration again I try to have a glass of water or cordial as I finish.

I now know when my body needs feeding, it's not hunger but a specific feeling. As you ride more you'll learn more about yourself.

Don't underestimate the effects of being generally tired after a day at work. My slowest most horrible ride home was after a 20hr double shift.


----------



## Wobbling (9 Feb 2020)

I hate getting technical but if you get an electrolyte drink in early on with the bike when you go to your run your going from shortening your hamstring to stretching it which is your more natural inclination just give it time to balance out


----------

